# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Ravvedimento operoso per omessa o tardiva presentazione modello unico 2008

## aneles

Buongiorno,
Vorrei verificare con altri utenti alcune informazioni che ho trovato su internet (forum, siti di consulenza fiscale, ec...) e sul sito dell'Agenzia delle Entrate in merito all'argomento in oggetto.
Si tratta del caso di un contribuente che ha presentato in ritardo, entro 90 gg. dal termine previsto, il modello Unico 2008 e che ha versato invece nei termini previsti tutte le imposte risultanti dal modello. La presentazione è avvenuta senza intermediario. 
1) L'IMPORTO DA VERSARE  
Fonte: 
guida 2005 dell'Agenzia delle Entrate sugli errori fiscali (pg. 13 - dedicata ai ritardi nella presentazione del mod. Unico) 
a seguire una parte del testo:
Un esempio pratico
Supponiamo che un contribuente abbia dimenticato di presentare alla scadenza del 31 luglio la dichiarazione dei redditi (Modello Unico) dalla quale non risultano imposte da versare. Attraverso il ravvedimento operoso egli potrà presentare la dichiarazione nei 90 giorni successivi alla scadenza pagando la sanzione di 32 euro.  
esempio di compilazione F24 da fonte: 
CODICE TRIBUTO: 8911;
IMPORTO A DEBITO: 32,00  
Da queste indicazioni, io capisco che devo effettuare un versamento di soli 32  per la presentazione in ritardo del modello unico. 
Vari post su forum e siti di consulenza fiscale, invece, dicono che il versamento delle 32  deve essere fatto PER OGNI DICHIARAZIONE e, quindi, nel caso in cui il modello unico includa le dichiarazione IRPEF, IRAP e IVA, l'importo da versare a titolo di ravvedimento è 32  per 3 = 96   
2) IL CODICE DA USARE NEL MODELLO F24 
Anche in merito a questo punto ho trovato pareri discordanti.
Stando all'es. del mod. F24 in allegato, il contribuente dovrebbe usare il cod. 8911.
In altre fonti, ho trovato anche il codice 8924 (specifico per la presentazione tardiva o omessa) e anche i codici:
- 8904: per la dichiarazione IVA;
- 8907: per la dichiarazione IRAP. 
Per quanto riguarda l'anno di riferimento, credo sia corretto l'anno nel quale è stata effettuata la presentazione tardiva, quindi nel caso del mod. Unico 2008 si tratta del 2008.   
Grazie per un eventuale chiarimento .....  :Smile:

----------


## Patty76

Scusa ma, evidentemente il contribuente ha presentato il modello CARTACEO dopo il 31/07/2008? Perchè allora non ricorrere direttamente all'invio telematico, in scadenza il 30/09/2008? E poi, sono state verificate le condizioni secondo le quali il contribuente può ancora avvalersi della banca/posta per inviare la dichiarazione? Ti ricordo infatti che da quest'anno anche gli unici dei privati vanno inviati telematicamente se avevano i requisiti per fare il modello 730. 
Se tutto questo è stato controllato, allora vanno versate le 32 euro per sanzioni. Il contribuente deve essere per forza un privato, altrimenti avrebbe avuto l'obbligo dell'invio telematico,e quindi la sanzione è dovuta solo per l'irpef.

----------


## aneles

> Scusa ma, evidentemente il contribuente ha presentato il modello CARTACEO dopo il 31/07/2008? Perchè allora non ricorrere direttamente all'invio telematico, in scadenza il 30/09/2008? E poi, sono state verificate le condizioni secondo le quali il contribuente può ancora avvalersi della banca/posta per inviare la dichiarazione? Ti ricordo infatti che da quest'anno anche gli unici dei privati vanno inviati telematicamente se avevano i requisiti per fare il modello 730. 
> Se tutto questo è stato controllato, allora vanno versate le 32 euro per sanzioni. Il contribuente deve essere per forza un privato, altrimenti avrebbe avuto l'obbligo dell'invio telematico,e quindi la sanzione è dovuta solo per l'irpef.

  Si tratta di un lavoratore autonomo con partita iva (dal momento che faccio riferimento ad un modello unico che include le dichiarazioni IRPEF, IVA E IRAP) che presenta telematicamente il modello unico, avvalendosi dei software dell'Agenzia delle Entrate.
A me risulta, nel materiale inviatomi dal tutor dell'Agenzia delle Entrate e da ricerche su internet che il termine per presentare telematicamente il mod. unico &#232; fissato al 31.07.2008..... ma in un paese che vive di continue proroghe potrebbe essere che mi sia sfuggita questa cosa.
Attendosi quindi alle informazioni del primo e di questo messaggio, vanno versate sanzioni e di che importo?
Quali sono i codici da usare pe l'F24?
Grazie

----------


## Deliese

> A me risulta, nel materiale inviatomi dal tutor dell'Agenzia delle Entrate e da ricerche su internet che il termine per presentare telematicamente il mod. unico &#232; fissato al 31.07.2008..... ma in un paese che vive di continue proroghe potrebbe essere che mi sia sfuggita questa cosa.

  Infatti Le &#232; sfuggito il DL 97/2008 
Pubblicata in G.U. n. 180 del 2 agosto 2008 la legge 2 agosto 2008, n. 129 recante "Conversione in legge, con modificazioni, del decreto-legge 3 giugno 2008, n. 97"

----------


## aneles

Grazie mille!

----------

